# Italian Sausage Balls.



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Got the idea from Big Jim to make sausage balls. :chef:

I made them just like meatballs, ( I used 6 pork Patty’s)
put in bread crumbs, lots of fresh graded 
parmigiana cheese, 2 graded cloves garlic, fresh chopped
parsley, one egg, italian seasoning, salt/pepper.

Made them into meatballs with a chunk of swiss cheese in the middle.
I chilled them for about an hour, then fried them up.

Put them in my 25 minute marinara sauce, and simmered them
for an additional ten more minutes...

It was delicious...Pork flavored marinara sauce is scrumptious.

Thanks for the idea Jim! :thumbsup:


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Now I'm hungry. I'll have to try that, sounds and looks delicious. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm still thinking about the juice from the steak with the cube of butter on it!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I'm still thinking about the juice from the steak with the cube of butter on it!


Not cube, a whole bar of butter!

I made dessert too.

blueberry & strawberry torte..


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That man is spoiled! ;D


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

He washed and polished my car today...it looks so nice.
He spoils me...:smile


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My stars, that is the Rolls Royce of sausage balls. Those had to be out of this world good. I will give your's a try.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> He washed and polished my car today...it looks so nice.
> He spoils me...:smile



Are you the same woman who said you never put gas in your car? :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> My stars, that is the Rolls Royce of sausage balls. Those had to be out of this world good. I will give your's a try.


Haha, Rolls Royce of meatballs :biggrin2: Yes, do try them, they were excellent...
my guy said, it’s was the best meatballs
he ever had...and he’s had a lot of meatballs :biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Are you the same woman who said you never put gas in your car? :biggrin2:


Yeah, that too...I hate to put gas in my car, he always does it for me.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

They look fantastic and I will make some soon.
I do add Italian sausage to my regular meatballs (1/2 &1/2) so it will be easy to use just sausage.
Thanks Knots.

Oh...the addition of the cheese reminded me about putting chunks of cheese into meatloaf. Thanks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Jack:

Speaking of meatloaf, have any of you tried using a pound of hot breakfast sausage to two pounds ground beef in your meatloaf. Of course there are several other things in a meatloaf, but Judy makes her meatloaf with the hot breakfast sausage. I don't usually like meatloaf but I sure love her's.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We love meatloaf, I put hard boiled eggs in it on occasion.
And sometimes I make a channel down the center and fill it with creamed spinach.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That does look tasty.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> We love meatloaf, I put hard boiled eggs in it on occasion.
> And sometimes I make a channel down the center and fill it with creamed spinach.



Did you give your creamed spinach recipe somewhere, here? To be honest the concept of meatloaf with creamed spinach sounds awful to me, but, since I trust your taste, I would try it. It may be I just haven't had good recipes.:smile: 

My BIL always thought his mom was a good cook. . . until he met my sister.:biggrin2:


( I hope you take this in the way it was intended, as a compliment. I'm having trouble with diplomacy, lately.)


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, I don’t really measure anything when I cook but, I’ll tell you 
how I make creamed spinach. 

to one frozen box of frozen leaf spinach Defrost & Drain all the water out thoroughly. 

In saucepot add butter about 2 tablespoons & melt it 
add about 1 tablespoon flour and mix until blended, then add
a little more than a cup of milk stirring constantly for a few minutes...if it’s too
thick add more milk...if it’s too thin keep cooking until it thickens.
add salt/pepper and a pinch of nutmeg and about 1/4 cup parmigiana 
cheese...then add the spinach.
If you like it a little spicy add some cayenne pepper.

I make creamed cauliflower the same way ( only eliminate the nutmeg)


----------

